# EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Februar 2010)

*EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost


----------



## Gnome (20. Februar 2010)

*EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Schönes Teil von EKL. Geschmack haben die, das muss man dem Hersteller lassen . Der Lüfter sieht im blau auch geil aus


----------



## martimoto (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

sehr gelungen,,und der blaue Lüpfter kommt schick rüber


----------



## Rizzard (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Also optisch sieht er wirklich klasse aus. Wäre fast dazu geneigt damit meinen Groß-Clockner abzulösen.
Allerdings fällt der Kühler doch ziemlich ins Gewicht.
Mit welcher Technik wird der Kühler überhaupt befestigt?


----------



## Wendigo (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Naja, die Optik eines Kühlers lässt mich eher kalt. 
Solange er kühlt...


----------



## Infin1ty (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Sehr schöner Kühler 

Wenn ich meine WAKÜ nicht hätte könnte ich mir vorstellen
den auszuprobieren.


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

wow! AM§-System mit MSI GD-80 790FX, diesem Kühler und blauen Sleeves von mdcp-x im Raven 01

Wär nen Traum.


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Der Kühler und der Lüfter machen einen sehr sehr guten eindruck da bin ich sehr sehr gespannt wie der im Testabschneiden wird. Ich hoffe das beste, damit vielleicht auch mal wieder Thermalright wieder was neues rausbringt.


----------



## Bestia (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Interessant. Freue mich drauf, vielversprechend sieht er ja aus


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Erinnert LEICHT an den Thor's Hammer....


----------



## _hellgate_ (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

wie der Thor´s Hammer aber ich schätze mal das die kühlleistung gutes stück besser sein wird der lüfter ist geil


----------



## guidodungel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Cool, den würde ich gerne mal testen!
Rein optisch ein echter Leckerbissen


----------



## Einer von Vielen (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Sieht geil aus! Jetzt muss er nur noch richtig kühlen!


----------



## Mr__47 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen!
Optisch echt genial !
Wolln wir mal auf die Kühleistung und den Preis hoffen, dann ist er mein!


----------



## alm0st (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Boah, geiles Teil. Dazu nen Xigmatek XFL Blueline und der Kühler is zumindest optisch mein Fav


----------



## Grilgan (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Geiles Teil von der Optik her!
Leistung stelle ich mir auch super vor!
Aber der Preis macht mir Angst.. der wird bestimmt hoch liegen..


----------



## Uter (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

sieht gut aus... vor allem der boden (kein hdt) und die 6 heatpipes gefallen mir... 
ich bin mal gespannt was der kühler und der lüfter so leisten ich denk schlecht werden sie nicht sein...


----------



## TAZ (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Ich find den ehrlich gesagt ganz schön hässlich... 

Aber wenns gefällt und er gut kühlt...


----------



## Manny G. (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*



Grilgan schrieb:


> Geiles Teil von der Optik her!
> Leistung stelle ich mir auch super vor!
> Aber der Preis macht mir Angst.. der wird bestimmt hoch liegen..



Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Der würde schön zu ner HD5850 Toxic in einem schwarz blau Casemod passen


----------



## t0mb4 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

wow! also in sachen design hat ekl die nase vorn, aber ist ja bekanntlich geschmacksache.
schaut echt gut aus.


----------



## Ahab (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Ja echt nicht schlecht! Sieht irgendwie aus wie eine Mischung aus Ultra 120 True Black und Thors Hammer.


----------



## Hademe (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Find auch das der recht gut aussieht. Wenn er jetzt noch so um die 40€ kostet, und in den Tests gut abschneidet, könnte er mein neuer werden


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Der Kühler sieht gut aus, auch wenn mir der Prolimatech Mega Shadow besser gefällt. Lüfter ohne LEDs sind nicht so mein Geschmack. Aber man kann ja einen Xigmatek XLF drauf schnallen.
Dass der Kühlerboden aus blankem Kupfer ist, ist nicht so toll, vernickelt wäre besser. Flüssigmetall-WLP legiert mit Kupfer, aber nicht mit Nickel. Von nicht vernickelten Kühlerböden kriegt man sie nur durch Schleifen ab.

Ich brauche derzeit keinen neuen CPU-Kühler (Ausnahme: LN2-Pot), weil ich erst vor kurzem einen sehr guten Kühler (Mega Shadow) gekauft habe.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Schönes Teil, gerade der Lüfter ist _imo_ eine geile Sache. Mal sehen, ob er meine Megahalems + Silent Wings USC Kombo knackt


----------



## guidodungel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Die Leistung wird schon passen, bei mir wird der Preis über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden.


----------



## pardy (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

schönes teil schaut gut aus, bin auf die ersten tests gespannt


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Ein geiler Kühler nähme mich wunder was er so leistet


----------



## Bier (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

sieht ja mal sehr geil aus der kühler
aber der lüfter ist mal so gar nicht mein geschmack..


----------



## z3rb (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

richtig geil das miststück  da überleg ich mir doch gleatt meinen true black wieder zu verkaufen


----------



## Bääängel (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Weiß jemand wie viel Sone die 24 und 8 DB ungefähr sind?


----------



## MisterKnister (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie viel Sone die 24 und 8 DB ungefähr sind?



*Sone ? Wikipedia*


----------



## Bääängel (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*



MisterKnister schrieb:


> *Sone ? Wikipedia*



Danke. Ich guck einfach selten auf wiki
aber dann sind die lautstärke werte sehr gut


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Der Kühler an sich sieht sehr gut aus ,der Lüfter ist meiner Meinung nach hässlich...

Aber die Kühlleistung zählt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Wenn einzig und allein die Kühlleistung zählt, kann man auch einen Delta-Lüfter drauf packen, der kühlt besser und sieht besser aus.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Thehehehehe, meiner kommt morgen 

Gibt dann ein dickes Roundup


----------



## Grilgan (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Auf diesen Test warte ich schon lange 
Ich frage mich, was ihr habt, ich finde den Lüfter sehr schön, mal ganz abgesehen vom wunderschönen Kühler ^^ Aber das ist ja Ansichtssache.

Und wenn die Kühlleistung beser ist als die des Nordwand Rev. B und vielleicht sogar gleich der des Megahalems, dann wird der Matterhorn mein baldiger Kühler


----------



## Bestia (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Thehehehehe, meiner kommt morgen
> 
> Gibt dann ein dickes Roundup


Hey,
hoffe, dass wir dann ein paar Bilder zu sehen bekommen?
Also von der Optik her erinnert er mich ein wenig an meinen Thors Hammer.
Und dann die schwarze Optik, dazu gibt der blaue Lüfter nen schönen Kontrast, wenn ich auch meinen Alpenföhn purple dransetzen würde.


----------



## Gnome (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

naja....bei der Kühler Oberflächte unten hamse aber gespart - nichtmal bis auf die Heatpipes geschliffen


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Bin froh, dass das Teil diesmal keine Direct Touch Heatpipes hat. Der wird denke ich ne gute Leistung haben.

Den Lüfter find ich auch sehr schick, Bilder folgen direkt morgen (hoffe er kommt auch wirklich morgen)


----------



## Hünerhabicht (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Ja mich würde auch mal interrsieren wie die Leistung ist ? 

Mein Noctua NH-U12P SE2(1 Lüfter) kühlt meinen i7 860er zwischen 18-24 Grad  im Idle .. und wenn er mal was machen muß dann werden es höchtens 32 Grad .



Ich glaub das sind ganz gute Werte , besser gehts wohl nicht mit einer Luftkühlung 



MFG Andi 
*
*


----------



## guidodungel (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Die Optik ist sehr ansprechend und die Werte werden sicher auch im oberen Segment anzutreffen sein. 
Dieser Kühler sieht echt sehr stylisch aus und dann noch ein Lüfter mit blauen Rotor, echt klasse.
Wenn dann der Preis noch stimmt werde ich mal wieder einen Kühlerwechsel machen obwohl mir ein Kühler mit Mainboardverschraubung bis heute wegen fehlender Motivation einfach immer zu stressig war(Mainboardausbau!).
Also mir sagt dieses Paket absolut zu und werde auf den Preis warten, sollte der vieleicht unter 50€ liegen werde ich zugreifen sonst warte ich eben auf den Preisfall.
Danke EKL


----------



## coati (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*



Hünerhabicht schrieb:


> Mein Noctua NH-U12P SE2(1 Lüfter) kühlt meinen i7 860er zwischen 18-24 Grad  im Idle .. und wenn er mal was machen muß dann werden es höchtens 32 Grad .
> 
> *
> *



1. Ist das die TCase- und nicht die Kerntemperatur. 
2. Entweder die Werte stimmen nicht oder in deinem Zimmer ist es ziemlich kalt. Weil die Temperatur kann mit LüKü nicht unter Raumtemp sein 


BTT: Bei Caseking koster er 55 Euronen. Wenn die Leistung stimmt, ist das mMn ein fairer Preis.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

18° CPU Temp sind quatsch, außer im Winter mit offenem Fenster 

Leistung kann ich euch ja nen kleinen Vorgeschmack geben hier, aber genaue Werte gibts erst im fertigen Test dann von mir ^^


----------



## Darkscream (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Bestimmt kühlt der auch gut-finde nur die Klammern zur Befestigung des Lüfters daneben-bei meinem Groß Clockner ist`s zumindest lästig beim sauber machen-find ich zumindest


----------



## Darkscream (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*



Hünerhabicht schrieb:


> Ja mich würde auch mal interrsieren wie die Leistung ist ?
> 
> Mein Noctua NH-U12P SE2(1 Lüfter) kühlt meinen i7 860er zwischen 18-24 Grad  im Idle .. und wenn er mal was machen muß dann werden es höchtens 32 Grad .
> 
> ...


28 bis 42 Grad geht vielleicht-habe ich auch schon mal gehabt-jetzt nehme ich HWMonitor und da waren es gleich 10 Grad mehr-das andere Tool weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Hünerhabicht (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> 18° CPU Temp sind quatsch, außer im Winter mit offenem Fenster
> 
> Leistung kann ich euch ja nen kleinen Vorgeschmack geben hier, aber genaue Werte gibts erst im fertigen Test dann von mir ^^




Ne jetzt mal ohne Scherz ... ich lese die CPU Temps mit Core Temp aus ! .. habe kein Fenster offen und dieser Rechner läuft in einem Thermaltake Element S(23cm Lüfter and er Seite , Lautstärke , flüsterleise !) mit dem besagten Noctua .. der Tower selbst hat schon eine brachiale Kühleistung 

.. ohne scherz mein Grafikarte zum Beispiel 1 4850 Golden Sampel an und für sich schon eine ziehmlich hitzige Grafikarte im Idle unter ATI overdrive 31 Grad !! ,... ich muß aber dazu sagen das der Twin Turbo Pro von Arctic Cooling  verbaut habe , naja wennschon denn schon ^^ 


im Moment ließt mir Corte Tem beim TV schauen zwischen 21 - 27 Grad aus .. 

MFG Andi


----------



## Darkscream (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*



Hünerhabicht schrieb:


> Ne jetzt mal ohne Scherz ... ich lese die CPU Temps mit Core Temp aus ! .. habe kein Fenster offen und dieser Rechner läuft in einem Thermaltake Element S(23cm Lüfter and er Seite , Lautstärke , flüsterleise !) mit dem besagten Noctua .. der Tower selbst hat schon eine brachiale Kühleistung
> 
> .. ohne scherz mein Grafikarte zum Beispiel 1 4850 Golden Sampel an und für sich schon eine ziehmlich hitzige Grafikarte im Idle unter ATI overdrive 31 Grad !! ,... ich muß aber dazu sagen das der Twin Turbo Pro von Arctic Cooling  verbaut habe , naja wennschon denn schon ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Hünerhabicht (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... hier nochmal die Temperaturen 


MFG Andi


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Jo, das stimmt aber nicht. Hatte ich auch das Problem


----------



## moe (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

aussehen tut er ja nicht schlecht, hebt sich aber nicht von der masse der anderen tower-kühler ab. 

bin mal gespannt auf die werte.


----------



## Hünerhabicht (30. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

@Dark ... habe mir die aktuellste HW Monitor geladen ... was ich daraus sehen konnte ist das das Programm wohl den i7 nicht richtig erkennt da ein i3 erkannt wird ... Core Tem ist aktueller als HW Monitor ... nun zu den Temperaturen ... von HW Monitor :

Grafikarte = Ati Overdrive 31 Grad ! 

CPU = 28 Grad  

also stimmt wohl ? ... 




MFG Andi


----------



## Mr__47 (31. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

oh, es gibt ncoh Lebenszeichen des Matterhorns 
Hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben, danke Pcgh 

Nun bin ihc auf die Tests gespannt


----------



## hot6boy (31. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

die namen von den kühlern  find ich immernoch am coolsten


----------



## NCphalon (31. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Erinnert mich an ne Mischung aus Thor's Hammer un Nordwand... bin ma gespannt ob das Konzept aufgeht.


----------



## Soulja110 (31. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*



hot6boy schrieb:


> die namen von den kühlern  find ich immernoch am coolsten



dito, endlich mal wieder paar deutsche Marken und Modellnamen


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (31. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Also meiner is da, wie Alpenföhn versprochen hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coati (31. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Sehr schöne Bilder.
Wann wird der Test so ca. online sein, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (31. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Wenn ich mit allen 13 Kühlern fertig bin ^^


----------



## guidodungel (31. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Also meiner is da, wie Alpenföhn versprochen hat


Na Oida! Mi frisst da Neid! Ehrlich, wos der wohl kosten wird??


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (31. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Oiso Preis is eh scho bekaunt ^^

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Matterhorn

Wemma si so die Qualität und Zubehör auschaut, daun passt dea a ^^

Is grad drin und System wärmt grad auf *gg*


----------



## guidodungel (1. April 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

I glaub i wart no a bissal, so a bis zwa Monat aber dann wird es wohl meiner!


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. April 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Is grad drin und System wärmt grad auf *gg*



Und, hast du schon erste Werte für uns?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (1. April 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Nicht so gut wie nen NH-D14 oder Venomous X, aber besser als nen NH-U12P ^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. April 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Nicht so gut wie nen NH-D14 oder Venomous X, aber besser als nen NH-U12P ^^



Der Venomous X wurde in der aktuellen pcgh getestet und die Kühlleistung finde ich gerade noch in Ordnung. Vom Matterhorn habe ich mehr erwartet . Vor allem, wenn ein Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (1. April 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit Föhn120 Wing Boost*

Der Venomous X ist der beste Kühler überhaupt mit einem Lüfter zurzeit


----------

